# LED question



## SHADOW (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am new here,
from Québec,Canada,french speaking,
my english is not perfect,but I will try my best to be and understand you.

Here my question,
on a job,in the drawing the ingenering is asking dimer on Led lightning,
it will dimmer the transformer (one transformer for about 6 Led ceilling spot).
I call a distributor and they say you can't dimme LED ,
it is new technologie and they are even not sure it will last 50 00 hour like the manufacture claim.

So,I will like to know if you can or can't dimme LED?

Thanks,:thumbsup:


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

SHADOW said:


> So,I will like to know if you can or can't dimme LED?
> 
> Thanks,:thumbsup:


C'est tres facile. Yes you can dim an LED. I would check with the light fixture company and see what is the best way to dimm their unit.


----------



## SHADOW (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks,I will try to call the manufacture tomorrow for an answer,
so far the distributor know nothing about that product.


----------



## jeffglen (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes you can dim LED. I used lights from cree lighting. They work great but a little pricey.


----------



## pbeasley (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, you can dim LED, but there are a number of factors involved. The least succesful solutions tend to be powerline dimming, the most successful tend to be digital dimming on the 12v/24v side. 
Are the LED fixture and dimmer specified, or do you have to find the solution to dim a specific fixture?


----------



## SHADOW (Feb 24, 2009)

They ask for a Lutron dimmer,
and I think that the LED manufacture is ''EKLIPSE''?

The ingeneer was asking to dimme the lin e,120volt part,


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

SHADOW said:


> They ask for a Lutron dimmer,
> and I think that the LED manufacture is ''EKLIPSE''?
> 
> The ingeneer was asking to dimme the lin e,120volt part,


I checked out their website-- they got some nice stuff. It is also no surprise that they require Lutron. Did they give you a specific model?


----------



## pbeasley (Feb 15, 2009)

You should have reasonable success with the eklipse product and lutron wall dimmers. Just make sure you are getting the dimmable LED driver. Also make sure the client understands that this will usually have the same drawbacks as dimming flourescents... Specifically the fast cut-in/cut-out at the bottom of the dimming curve.

If this is a large job, or one that has some form of lighting control system then there may be other options available to you.


----------



## tommo (Mar 4, 2009)

*dimming*

as far as iam aware you need to get a specialized dimmer for LED lighting



SHADOW said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new here,
> from Québec,Canada,french speaking,
> my english is not perfect,but I will try my best to be and understand you.
> ...


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

pbeasley said:


> You should have reasonable success with the eklipse product and lutron wall dimmers. Just make sure you are getting the dimmable LED driver. Also make sure the client understands that this will usually have the same drawbacks as dimming flourescents... Specifically the fast cut-in/cut-out at the bottom of the dimming curve.
> 
> If this is a large job, or one that has some form of lighting control system then there may be other options available to you.


:notworthy: food for thought to the led guys ...if you overdrive an L.E.D what happens is the led will begin to flicker , then you pretty much have no light at all ....the amber alert signs on the freeways 30-40 % of them in so .cal are led , if you overdrive the transistor into the cut off range ...no more light for you (kiss) keeping it simple ...dimming an led is very simple


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you plan on using a dimmer for a power supply for the LED's, then you need to ensure you are using the correct dimmer. Most standard dimmers are not suitable for use with transformers. :no:

There are a couple different dimmers available: Magnetic and electronic type. Depending on the transformer used, determines whether you need to use the more expensive electronic type dimmer. :blink:


----------

